# Hinze Dam Night Session - Friday 22nd December



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey Guys,

** UPDATE **

My wife is working a night shift on the Friday 22nd December, so rather than a Saturday evening trip I will be making a Friday evening trip to Hinze Dam after work......

Should arrive at Hinze just on dark after finishing work, around 7pm and fish through till after midnight.......will pull stumps when I am sick of catching Fish 

Any takers?


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Would love to but I'll be just about touching down in Townsville at that time. Good luck though.. hope its as eventful as the first session.

We'll have to tee something up in Jan after I get back.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Will be helping Santa with preparations, but good luck mate and hope you find the magic 50cms for a Christmas gift


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

Details changed


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Dallas
I'd love to come but I am working and won't be back to the coast before dark.
Hope you guys are successfull.

Chris


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

Trip cancelled due to lack of interest

Maybe next year fellas


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

I would have been in but unfortunately have a pre chrissy dinner with my family, as spending the real thing with my partners side.

definately have to arrange some of these night trips in the new year


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

Fishing Man said:


> I would have been in but unfortunately have a pre chrissy dinner with my family, as spending the real thing with my partners side.
> 
> definately have to arrange some of these night trips in the new year


Ben Ben Ben......

You need to sort out your priorities mate :lol: :lol:

Just kidding......next year for sure mate, have a great chrissy mate


----------

